# Need help with a fresh find Schwinn straight bar



## Monarky (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Fellow Cabers,  I just bought a Schwinn straight bar at the monthly bike swap meet and need help trying to I'd the year it was made and maybe even the model.  Here is what I do know so far it that the serial number is underneath the crank housing and starts with G275... But still trying to make out the last three numbers.  The bike still has its original maroon/cream color combination with scallop markings and came with he original chain guard, rear rack, front truss rods and original white delta chubby front light.  Sorry I didn't post any pictures but my camera needed to be recharged.  Can anyone help ID this bike?  Thank Monarky


----------



## jpromo (Aug 27, 2013)

It's starting to sound like a Hornet, since you mention the scallop paint scheme and a chubby light, which may be a rocket ray. The Gxxxxxx serial under the BB suggests a 1950 build, but pictures should tell the whole story.


----------



## Monarky (Aug 30, 2013)

jpromo said:


> It's starting to sound like a Hornet, since you mention the scallop paint scheme and a chubby light, which may be a rocket ray. The Gxxxxxx serial under the BB suggests a 1950 build, but pictures should tell the whole story.




Thanks I will try to post some pictures...Monarky


----------



## younggun'85 (Aug 30, 2013)

*It's got to be a hornet.*

What other straightbar models were offered with the scalloped paint job and truss rods? Of course we want to see pictures either way. especially a maroon one. I've thought many times of selling off other bikes to buy a nice clean early post war straightbar. I've even more wanted one with a custom front hub electric motor and baterry pack hidden in the tank.


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

Monarky said:


> Hello Fellow Cabers,  I just bought a Schwinn straight bar at the monthly bike swap meet and need help trying to I'd the year it was made and maybe even the model.  Here is what I do know so far it that the serial number is underneath the crank housing and starts with G275... But still trying to make out the last three numbers.  The bike still has its original maroon/cream color combination with scallop markings and came with he original chain guard, rear rack, front truss rods and original white delta chubby front light.  Sorry I didn't post any pictures but my camera needed to be recharged.  Can anyone help ID this bike?  Thank Monarky




Hello again....as I mentioned previously here are some recent pictures of my new ride as a Schwinn owner.  Being new to early Schwinn models, Im hoping by the pictures that someone can school me on what model I may have and what parts are actually correct on it.  I'm also looking to buy a seat and tank with the same color scheme to match my bike...So if any one of you have one for sale please let me know via PM so I can complete my bike.  Thanks Monarky


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like a hornet to me, though something seems off about it to me..


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> It looks like a hornet to me, though something seems off about it to me..




Well I'm not very familiar with schwinn but please let me know what seems off?  I would definitely like to know what you think is wrong with it.  Do you think the paint scheme on the front fender is off?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 5, 2013)

Monarky said:


> Well I'm not very familiar with schwinn but please let me know what seems off?  I would definitely like to know what you think is wrong with it.  Do you think the paint scheme on the front fender is off?




The paint scheme is correct, I just find it odd that there doesn't seem to be anything left of whatever decal was on the chainguard, and that it appeared that there wasn't any pinstriping on it. I thought it had maybe been repainted until I looked closer and saw that it was just the lighting.

Though if you are really worried about the fenders, then I will gladly dispose of them for you, along with the headlight.


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> The paint scheme is correct, I just find it odd that there doesn't seem to be anything left of whatever decal was on the chainguard, and that it appeared that there wasn't any pinstriping on it. I thought it had maybe been repainted until I looked closer and saw that it was just the lighting.
> 
> Though if you are really worried about the fenders, then I will gladly dispose of them for you, along with the headlight.




I know the pictures are bad but there is pinstriping on the chain guard and the full original round schwinn decal is there just covered with rust.  Do you have any pointers on what I can use to clean up the chain guard without hurting and bringing out the decal?


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 5, 2013)

The pedals are non-original.  And I'm guessing the chainwheel, handlebar, and grips are off a girls bike; and non-original type.


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> The pedals are non-original.  And I'm guessing the chainwheel, handlebar, and grips are off a girls bike; and non-original type.




I appreciate your comments.... Can you tell me what type of seat belongs on this bike and the correct pedals.  If you have pictures of what I'm looking for can you post them here?  I also think that the Front fender is not correct because it doesn't have the truss rod indents and the paint scheme doesn't match the rear fender as to the darts and stripping.  What do you think?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2013)

Monarky said:


> Well I'm not very familiar with schwinn but please let me know what seems off?  I would definitely like to know what you think is wrong with it.  Do you think the paint scheme on the front fender is off?




Fenders are right... Its a hornet deluxe


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 5, 2013)

Monarky said:


> I appreciate your comments.... Can you tell me what type of seat belongs on this bike and the correct pedals.  If you have pictures of what I'm looking for can you post them here?  I also think that the Front fender is not correct because it doesn't have the truss rod indents and the paint scheme doesn't match the rear fender as to the darts and stripping.  What do you think?




This should get you started...


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Fenders are right... Its a hornet deluxe




What type of seat should be on it a Troxcel or messenger?


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> This should get you started...




Thanks for the picture


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 5, 2013)

On TRFindley's website of brochures, there is not a Hornet pictured for the 1950 year (not to say there wasn't one in '50).  But the pictures of the bike here look more like what Schwinn called a Fully Equipped Standard Bike for boys model D-19; same chain guard w/ no decal, tank, truss bars, rocket ray light, and painted wheels.  The Panther for that year was the same straight bar but had the springer fork and chrome wheels and fenders. I couldn't find a picture of a Hornet though. ?????  The bike pictured in post #13 looks like the D-19 as well including the sweet-heart chain ring and skip tooth chain.  The bike being questioned, as said earlier, has what appears to be a chain ring from a girls bike.

Ed

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1950_06.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> On TRFindley's website of brochures, there is not a Hornet pictured for the 1950 year (not to say there wasn't one in '50).  But the pictures of the bike here look more like what Schwinn called a Fully Equipped Standard Bike for boys model D-19; same chain guard w/ no decal, tank, truss bars, rocket ray light, and painted wheels.  The Panther for that year was the same straight bar but had the springer fork and chrome wheels and fenders. I couldn't find a picture of a Hornet though. ?????  The bike pictured in post #13 looks like the D-19 as well including the sweet-heart chain ring and skip tooth chain.  The bike being questioned, as said earlier, has what appears to be a chain ring from a girls bike.
> 
> Ed
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1950_06.html




Isn't a d19 a hornet before it was officially called that?...just giving the new Schwinn Guy an easier reference term to google is all


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 5, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> The pedals are non-original.  And I'm guessing the chainwheel, handlebar, and grips are off a girls bike; and non-original type.




Oh yeah, that too.
For some reason the guard caught my eye before those things..

Incidentally, I have the correct chainring, cranks, and possibly bars if they are needed.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Isn't a d19 a hornet before it was officially called that?...just giving the new Schwinn Guy an easier reference term to google is all




Your are correct my friend.  In 1952, the Hornet was the D-19 and the Equipped Bike for boys was the D-13.  But in the '51 brochure, the Hornet does not have "Hornet" decals on the chain guard either. ?????


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Oh yeah, that too.
> For some reason the guard caught my eye before those things..
> 
> Incidentally, I have the correct chainring, cranks, and possibly bars if they are needed.




PM sent.... Thanks Monarky


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 5, 2013)

Monarky said:


> What type of seat should be on it a Troxcel or messenger?




Catalogs all show Messinger.  Messinger is what hobbyists believe.  But I have seen Troxel and even Lobdell in the present.  One can never say for a certainty.


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Catalogs all show Messinger.  Messinger is what hobbyists believe.  But I have seen Troxel and even Lobdell in the present.  One can never say for a certainty.




Thanks for the I motion it's been very helpfull


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 5, 2013)

I've just skimmed this thread, but it looks like a pre-Hornet model, same equipment but without the catchy name.  Here's something that you don't want to know about your bike, or perhaps you do.  Stop reading if you want to save $200.  The fork trim treatment indicates that this bike was originally equipped with chrome rims. Typically this style came with painted, but yours had chrome.  Lots of stuff has happened to this bike since it left the factory. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 6, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> The fork trim treatment indicates that this bike was originally equipped with chrome rims. Typically this style came with painted, but yours had chrome.  Lots of stuff has happened to this bike since it left the factory.
> Cheers, Geoff



That would go along with the previous comments about the chain ring, handlebars, etc. coming from a different bike.  Break a skip tooth chain and rather than find a replacement, you "rob" a different bike for the chain, it's not a skip-tooth so you take the rear wheel and chain ring from the donor bike as well.  To make the wheels match, you then "rob" the front wheel from the donor bike as well.  One thing never ends at just the one thing.


----------

